# Aggressive play... help!!



## Harper (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello! So my sweet boy gets a little too crazy when we play fetch outside. He drops the ball and comes at me, biting and growling. It's not a mean growl....he honestly seems like he just has soooo much pent up energy that he "explodes". He really bites, hard, and it honestly scares me when he does this. I can't him off or get away from him. 
He gets walks every day and playing with him in our yard to run him. I am just not sure if I am giving enough of an outlet for him.
Any thoughts, suggestions?? Does he need more exercise or is this a serious behavioral issues I need to address?? Thanks for any input!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He just needs more obedience/manners training.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

does he also have other energy relief, like off leash running in an safe but scent rich area? mind games? has he ever shown resource guarding issues? also how old is he?


----------



## Harper (Jan 3, 2019)

He is just about to turn 14 months old. Never shown any resource guarding with food or treats, just toys. For instance, he knows to fetch his tennis ball and bring it back to me... he will even drop it on command, but as soon as I go to pick it up to throw he goes crazy and bites me.

The only off leash area he has is our property...not much just about half an acre. 

I appreciate both of your inputs! I just don't want him doing this to anyone else, like my 6 yr old son.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Fully understandable that you don`t want anyone get hurt. Well the fact that he is well into his teenage months calls for more possibilities for energy relief both physically and mentally. Vizslas are generally the types who want to work WITH their humans. So running around on half acres is great, but i would definitely break it up with lots of training exercises. Post running, play for 2 minutes. then stay in place for 30 seconds, reward, play 1 minute, lay down for 30 second, reward etc. Look up rally obedience exercise, nose work games etc, vizslas thrive on being challenged in a structured way. 

For the specific toy guarding: reward him for giving you the toy via handing him another toy which is also high value for him. Also once he starts giving you the toy, start handing it back to him, so that he learns that he will get it back. So the concept is based on: the name of the game is having the toy back and forth and it always comes back to me, my human won`t ever just take away toys from me, so it does not make any sense for me to guard it. 

Have your son watch first and once your are confident with how to work your vizsla, teach your son that too. Remind yourself that learning these skills is a process, not a one at a time


----------



## Harper (Jan 3, 2019)

Awesome advice! I sooo appreciate it. I never looked at the toy guarding that way but it makes so much sense. I have heard of the nose work games before, sounds really interesting. 

Thanks again! I am definitely going to implement your tips. I will keep you updated 🙂


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Playing fetch really amps some of them up.
They get all excited, and try to turn it into a wrestling game. Tons of fun for them, but not for us. The only worry, is your lack of control to stop him. The dogs I've owned, that were allowed to play wrestle. I taught a command, that meant the game was over. So a more controlled game, than a free for all. 
One of my fosters tried to act like your vizsla. She was a 50 lb Heeler/Pitt mix. Tons of strength, and drive, but no training. I had to do a lot of recall, heel, and sit training with her. Even addded a remote sit to help with the situation when she became really amped up. No one was going to adopt a dog, that tried to herd you. And grab, and shake your pant legs. 
She loved to play fetch, but would come back to you with such force. She would leap, and drive the toy into your chest. Then leap around barking, growling trying to grab your arms, hands, and the toy. She was not mean, she just had never learned there are rules to these games. She wanted attention, and to please, but didn't know how to go about getting it. 
Her learning a remote sit helped a lot. She could fly after the ball. Stop and sit a few feet from me. That gave her time calm down. Then call her in to a heel, and sit. She also learned Give, so there was no struggle on her giving up the ball.
She was a tough one, and there were times I thought I was over my head with her. She did get it, and now has a family of her own. 
This didn't happen overnight, it was months of work.


----------



## Harper (Jan 3, 2019)

That sounds like my pup....I never gave it a thought to teach rules of play but it makes sense! My husband rough plays with him i.e. wrestles and amps him up. And I often wondered if that was a contributing factor to the problem. 

I will look into training the remote sit and also teaching him Give. I really appreciate the advice. I have struggled for soooo long with this and I am encouraged to be getting help!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Harper said:


> My husband rough plays with him i.e. wrestles and amps him up. And I often wondered if that was a contributing factor to the problem.


Sounds like my husband. 
Its easier to train the dog, than train the husband.
It's why some of my past dogs, had to learn a command for when the game is over.
I teach it first with very high value treats, and it amps them up. Its just throwing treats, and telling them get it. Every third or fourth treat I hold in front of me. The treat is held close to me, and I call them to me. They get the treat, and I repeat throwing treats. We go through the cycle a few times. Then I tell them No More, show them empty palms with fingers facing the ground. Then walk away, as the game is over.
Once they get it, you can use the same command in other areas of training.
Here is the tough part. Getting your husband to do it, as soon as he is finished wrestling with your pup. 
If your can get your husband to give him a command, for when its okay to wrestle, and one when the game is over. There is no reason they can't keep having fun.


----------



## Harper (Jan 3, 2019)

Interesting... and makes total sense. I have recently started marker training with him and this sounds like its using the same principles. I am excited to try it out! I am always amazed at how fast he picks up on training, so I have no doubt he can get this. It's just a matter of me being consistent with him. He really is a brilliant pup....as is true of a V!


----------

